

Backbone Alternatives - davert
http://jster.net/blog/top-7-backbone-alternatives

======
mrdazm
And there's AgilityJS too...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793634>

------
camus
people like backbone because they can still work with the tools they know (
jquery , ... ) and some basic structure is always better than no structure at
all. Other frameworks are great too , angular is very good.

~~~
davert
and backbone has many plugins too

